# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Bike gestohlen

## lupaxy

es ist ein downhillrad der marke canyon torque frx 9.0 mit schwarzem rahmen grüner lackierung und einem grünen salamander auf dem oberrohr!

----------


## lupaxy

ort: haltern am See 45721 nrw
Zeit: wahrsch. zwischen montag und jetzt mittwoch
teile:

mavic deemax laufräder
rock shox totem coil
fox dhx rc 4 dämpfer
odi ruffian griffe

bj 2010

----------


## lupaxy

FINDERLOHN 200€ und auch für sachdienliche Hinweise!

----------


## lupaxy

canyon torque frx 9.0 bj 2010, federweg 200mmh/180mmv, rock shox totem coil federgabel, dämpfer fox dhx rc4, mavic deemax laufräder, avid elixir cr bremsen, odi ruffian griffe hellgrün, kleine delle auf der linken seite des oberrohrs, grüner salamaner auf dem oberrohr, weißer sattel mit einriss in hinteren teil, saint schaltung eng anliegend gold eloxiert... :Frown: 

700€ finderlohn

----------

